# Question About Conversion



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Hey everybody, just signed up here at NissanForums. I've been looking for a good forum for Nissans and Silvias. Anyway, I currently own a Honda and I want to switch over to the Nissan side. I want to go with a 240sx and do the S14 Silvia (later model) conversion. My question is what are all the differences between the 240 and the S14. I know there's the SR20DET, the fenders, hood, and bumper, the taillights and the 5-lug suspension. If you guys could help me out as to what else I'll need to do a complete conversion, as well as some places that may sell those items, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks

Trent


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Does anyone have an answer to my question? Even a website that lists all the parts that are different between the JDM and USDM versions of the Silvia and maybe even what I'll need to do the conversion.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

S14 is the chassis code for 95-98 240sx's. overseas they were sold as the Nissan Silvia. the main differences in the 240 and the Silvia of those years are only the engine - the 240 with it's 2.4l KA24DE and the Silvia with it's 2.0l turbo SR20DET. the 5lug set-up is also available on a couple models of the 240 - the SE and LE models. the body styles are the same in both versions. there was the change in front end design for 97-98 tho. hope this helps answer something.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there is no difference between the s14 and the 240sx. in japan it was called silvia s14's..in usa, they are called 95-98 240sx. the 95-96 240sx are zenki models and the 97-98 240sx are kouki modles. only difference between the two is the front end.

the silvias had the sr20det, the 240sx has the ka24de.. i know..it sux..


----------

